# Fuente dual Livewire / Proteus



## vicmen (Feb 25, 2012)

Buen día estoy intentando simular este circuito sencillo para comprobar la practica con la simulación en modo ideal, por así decirlo. Quiero elaborar la simulación en Livewire pero no logro encontrar la fuente dual para alimentar al OPAMP, no se si sea el objeto "battery" que esta en la carpeta "Power supplies" o es algun otro componente. Adyacente mente también habia querido simularlo en Proteus pero tuve el mismo problema. Me inicio en esto de los OPAMP's, la teoría la entiendo pero la practica los resultados no me convencen, y por eso necesito la simulación para comprobarlo en forma ideal.

Anexo el circuito que quiero elaborar. De antemano gracias.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 25, 2012)

Te recomiendo utilices Proteus... para la fuente solamente coloca del menú "Generator mode" (tiene de dibujo una señal senoidal y está en el menú a la izquierda por default), de ese menú selecciona DC Source y modifica los valores que requieras, para tu caso, colocarías dos de estos pines. Saludos


----------



## vicmen (Feb 25, 2012)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Te recomiendo utilices Proteus... para la fuente solamente coloca del menú "Generator mode" (tiene de dibujo una señal senoidal y está en el menú a la izquierda por default), de ese menú selecciona DC Source y modifica los valores que requieras, para tu caso, colocarías dos de estos pines. Saludos



Gracias, hice lo que me dijiste y así es como alimente el OPAMP en proteus, gracias. ;D


----------

